
The former US congressional intern behind Venezuela’s cryptocurrency - hapnin
https://nypost.com/2018/03/19/the-former-us-congressional-intern-behind-venezuelas-cryptocurrency/
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
Apparently he's been working on this in Venezuela since 2015. Just being
honest, this article actually gives me a little bit of hope that the petro may
have some good intentions and most importantly local community buy in -
whether they're manifested remains to be seen.

~~~
hapnin
Agreed. I think the geekery behind the project (Jiminez and Co) have their
hearts in the right place and the govt sees a chance to profit.

Fingers crossed.

